# Forum Skin???



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi forum gurus,

am I missing something or is there no other skin than the default one available to display the forum?? (except the French one) Is it a technical problem or just the fact that there is no way to add skins to the forum?

Thanks,
Victor.


----------



## Dog Pants (Mar 14, 2003)

Pig,

I'm sure the Mods will correct me, but in ye good olde days, we had various skins for the forum.

Harri made Ver.1 which is the one we use presently. This is known as "The Oneskin."

The Mods, for want of anything better to do, tweaked the first version and created Ver.1.2 which was too hard to articulate and so became known as the "Twoskin."

A French forum was created soon thereafter and the French, being French, decided the "Twoskin" was nowhere near chic enough to suit their purposes and so created skin Ver.1.3, which translated from the French, means "Threeskin."

That's as far as anyone got, although it's rumoured Martysax created a very impressive one.

So Pig, feel free. If you want to create and donate a Ver.1.4 and upload your "Fourskin" for everyone to view. criticise and tweak into infinite variations, be my guest. :shock:


----------



## Agent27 (Mar 30, 2003)

I knew that's where it was going.


----------



## kjetil_bari (Nov 16, 2004)

Good one, though.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

magical pig said:


> Hi forum gurus,
> 
> am I missing something or is there no other skin than the default one available to display the forum?? (except the French one) Is it a technical problem or just the fact that there is no way to add skins to the forum?
> 
> ...


Hi Victor,

the "Pig Down-under" described the skin history with some accuracy 

Actually I haven't paid much attention to the skins available. I understand that they come from third parties which could create additional problems.

We are using now vBulletin 3.6.9 and may have to do one more maintenance update before next major version (3.7.) will be available. At least one skin provider mentioned on his site that he has to convert the skins for 3.7. I may wait for that as well.

I still believe that content is the king,

- Harri


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Actually I thought I could try and create a skin for the forum.
I made THIS skin for the MediaMonkey player but it appears that vBulletin skinning is controlled with css and html which I do not know very well... MM skins work with skin packages controlled by .ini files. Too bad... But I'm too curious not to try and understand how it works though.

Victor.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey staff,

does THIS looks like the process to modify a sotw skin?

If it is I think I could do it if anyone's interested.

Victor.


----------



## littlemanbighorn (Oct 8, 2004)

Could the next one be in silver-plate? With engraving by Jason Dumars?


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Actually heavy gold plate would make members opinions more resonant I think.
Silver plate is way too bright for this kind of forum. The skin's effect would then have to be compensated with dark thoughts.

Victor.


----------

